# What rotten luck. Too funny!



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Two days ago, some homes and cars were burglarized in my hometown. Lots of folks got ripped off, and the cops had no clues.

Yesterday, the burglars went into a local clothing store to go on a fun shopping spree. They picked out a big pile of stuff and proceeded to the checkout stand, whereupon they presented the clerk with one of the credit cards they swiped the previous day. It didn't work, ( _as it had already been cancelled._ )

"Hey, no problem" said the clerk. 
"There's a little trick to this that nobody wants anybody to know about. Gimme about 3 minutes and I can make this charge go right through. Happens all the time. I just need to put in the override code and you're golden."

Cool!

So, off to the office to get the code for a moment, and the clerk returns. She pushes a bunch of buttons and otherwise fiddles around with the register, and then the cops suddenly burst in and bust the crooks.

The clerk clears out all of her bogus entries into the register, and tells the crooks a fun trivia bit before they get hauled away to jail:

"This is MY card, morons!"

Yep, the crooks tried to use the stolen credit card by presenting it to the very person from whom they stole it!

They're still in jail today.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

LOL That was dumb for them crooks to do all of that. Glad they are behind bars.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Haha, that's awesome!!! People who think they can take things from other people who work their butt of to get this stuff make me sick. They are pathetic, I'm glad to hear justice is served, this time...


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

lmao. that was good. Glad to hear they were caught.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

haha nice thats sweet


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

hhahahahahha talk about diggin their own graves!


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

ha ha ha. and what are the chances of that happening?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> what are the chances of that happening?


depends on the size of the town. 

Plenty of people find their own stolen stuff on e-bay and craigslist and call the cops.

Really, awesome story. Just hope they stay locked up for a while.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

check out this one. So this kid i knew when i was in high school we were friends for a few years then he just started getting stupid i mean of course we all did stupid stuff when we were young and did ilegal things but he just took it to far so we stopped hanging out well him and his genious friend decided to rob a bar after it was closed they went in and pried the safe up from the ground with a crowbar took them a couple hours to do it and stole the entire safe. They got away with only a few hundred dollars well as it turns out his friend had been busted a few times before and they had dna records of him and while in steeling the safe he was chewing tobaco and spit on the ground so they tested the dna and came back as him. so they arrested him and took him to jail well then he decides to get on the phone while he is in jail (which they listen to conversations) and calls the person who has the safe and leaves them a message saying i got arrested the safe is in the trunk of your car get rid of it (at this time the person had already gotten rid of the safe by throwing it in the river where it washed up on shore over an entire state away. so the cops went and searched the car and in the car they found a hotel reciept registered to the name of my old friend it was from the same night as the robbery and less than a block away from the bar so they were able to link him to the crime as well. HAHA and the best part of the story is the key to the safe was less than a foot away from the safe the entire time hanging on a hook. In the newspaper the story was titled "Spit trail leads cops to crime suspects"


----------

